# Seafrance - more fandabidozie deals...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

>Seafrance< are doing some great deals at the moment, even for short notice crossings.
Note; They have also made the 'saver' fares less restrictive and they are now amendable for a £10 fee, see booking conditions see >here< .

I have just been quoted £38 rtn (£34.20 with MHF Discount) for a crossing tomorrow. I thought this was maybe just a one off, but with 'saver' tickets and at the less popular timings then there appears to be loads of crossings available at £19 (£17.10 with MHF Discount) each way right up to the day before you want to sail. Have a play with the online booking and you'll see what I mean.

At these prices you'd be daft not to pop across 'le pond' more often.

* prices were for a <6mtr van & 2 adults, there are also crossings at this price for <8mtrs, just not as many.

>MHF Discount link<

Bon Voyage.

Pete


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Just tried this but forgot to put the mHF dicount code in price £110. Went back and put the code in and price came up as £60.10. Moral dont forget to put the code in. Cheapest price was £34.10 for going out on a Friday afternoon and returning on Sunday evening 6.5mtr van.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Off again so soon Pete :lol: 

As more and more of us travel with SF the benefits from these discounts will hopefully increase  

M&D


----------



## 99181 (May 12, 2006)

whats the code for seafrance?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I did this the other day and re checked.

Sea France with discount for RV is £93.70 return if I went tomorrow and returned tomorrow.

Same journey with P and O is £62.50 with no discount!

Regards

Chris


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

lugnutt said:


> whats the code for seafrance?


 Hi, Click on the link in Peejays first post, it takes you to it :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

The main point of the post was that there appears to be a plethora of £34.20 rtns and £17.10 singles floating about atm as long as you don't mind travelling outside popular sailing times, they're there for the taking if you play around with the times.



> Off again so soon Pete


Not just yet, although I'd love to. A friend asked me to get a price for a very short notice crossing, I was amazed at the good prices, It always used to be 'airline style' and get more expensive the later you left it.

As to the RV prices, I think anything >8mtrs carries a futher surcharge so this offer might not be the best way with a large RV.

pete


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Great post Pete. the thing that puts me off is the 300mile down to Dover.
I envy those that live South of Birmingham (I know you don't)
Cheers Sid


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pete,

Some good prices on return trips for us there. Cheers!


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Just booked.

June 14th, return 28th, late evening out and return (suits us the best)
£50.40
Would have been £56 without discount.
Thanks to MHF and Pete


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Seafrance offer is brilliant thanks for negotiating the deal- do we know of any offers from Portsmouth or Poole - Can't suffer the Dover trip on too much a regular basis.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

You don't need to thank me guys, all I did was supply a few links.

You do need to thank Dave (aka MandyandDave) though, twas he who did all the hard work to get the discount for us all  .

pete


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Had a look at these and found a nice £17.10 offer at a sensible time but this goes up to £53.10 if I add a short trailer. (Still debating about taking a small tow car so assume that will be classed as a trailer)

I can see that size matters but the van is 6.62 m anyway so how does this logic work?

Brian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We got itchy feet this weekend with nothing booked yet for a long trip over La Manche, and as we were considering Brittanny I looked at prices from Pompey / Poole etc; Blxxdy ridiculous! They wanted £400 upwards for a trip out after the August bank holiday returning 2 weeks later!!! Even if the extra fuel cost £100 it would still be cheaper going to Dover. So then I thought LD lines Portsmouth / LeHavre, and a bit better; also they do a crossing from Newhaven - Le Havre now - I could get a return Newhaven - Le Havre for £225 ,and Pompey to LeHavre for £249. Caravan Club had a 5% discount from this (generous :roll: ). So sodit I thought let's compare with Sea France with our own MHF 10% discount...... £60.30 and that's return - all in, no sneaky fuel surcharges, no credit card fees. Brilliant; we go out at 9:30 on Sunday 26th August (not the cheapest crossing, but can travel over on Saturday, spend the night at Dover and get away quickly), and return at 12:45 on 10th September, giving us time to do some booze / coffee / mayonnaise shopping  before returning. Something to look forward to at the end of the summer!
Now where do we go when we get to Calais..........perhaps not Brttany, we could head for the Rhine, but then again think of the Moules and Cider, and....... :wink:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Thought I would do a check on Norfolkline for the dates we have already booked with the CC for £68 return

Their website says fuel surcharge has been withdrawn - refund ? I think not  but the prices for the same days but different sailing times came out at £105 The cheapest times were greyed out so presumably full

Steve


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*seafrance*

I've just had a look on Seafrance website and entered 5.5 and 6.5mtr motorhome and was offered £29.00 day return for both, (their code was Ofday),hope this helps.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

We live in Cornwall and to use Brittany Ferries across 'La Manche' would cost us around £300, so we opt for the long schlep up to Dover, where we have booked with Sea France for £85 return, leave end July, return end August, unit is A/S Clubman GL, length 5m 40


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

boskybee said:


> Seafrance offer is brilliant thanks for negotiating the deal- do we know of any offers from Portsmouth or Poole - Can't suffer the Dover trip on too much a regular basis.


I second this. Wish I could drag Oxford a bit closer to the south coast. The trip to Dover is awful and I am so sorry for those who live even further north.

G


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

A bit more global warming and it will be, downside is it will be a longer crossing and then maybe dearer
Angie


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We often travel in what we call the dead hours 2.00am-4.00am slot
we think we,re saving money,reading this post perhaps we're not.
It always catches up with you as well making you dangerously tired.




phil


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> The trip to Dover is awful


I can just about handle the journey down to Dover as its the start of the holiday and we're all excited. 
Its the return trip from Dover back home that is particularly depressing for me. 

pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

S'funny Pete, a lot of people don't like the Dover drive,.. going down folks are excited true, but I don't mind the return at all? from lincs do you go (A1) (A14) (M11) (M25) (M20) using the Dartford crossing? or do you prefer (M18) (M1) Takes me about 5 hrs from North Yorkshire doing the (A1) route

Dave


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Does anyone form the North use Newcastle to Rotterdam and then drive down through Holland? I was thinking of using this crossing for our first trip to France, but not sure how practical or expensive it would be.

Richard...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Dave, I use A14/M11 Dartford etc, takes about 3 1/2 to 4hrs on a snag free run

I'm in Boston M18 is oop north from me :wink: 

pete


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

It's a doddle then Pete!  .. richard not used the NCL/RTM crossing, we have looked at the Hull crossing, but it's really expensive 8O 

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We are in Loughborough and about 3 miles from the M1.

On any other day but Sunday we head east for the A1 near Peterborough and then A1M, A14, M11 to Dartford crossing.

Sunday is ok on the M1 with the reduction in HGVs although the long section of restricted speed/narrow lanes near Luton for road widening is a bind.


----------



## 99089 (May 7, 2006)

*Seafrance*

How do i find the discount code please. :?:


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

just booked Sea France via Caravan Club. 75 GBP return for MH 7.2 m & 3.2m high - out july 13 back july 22. P&O were next cheapest at 132 GBP. Norfolk Line booked up.

richard

ps

we live in cheshire and we always break the journey on the way back. M1/M25 is bad enough but have you tried the M6 at any time other than 2 am on a Sunday ?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Richard

In order to make meaningful comparisons will you please give us your sailing times?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Re.discount code - just type it in the box where they request you to put in any special offer code.

We have just booked with Seafrance and are paying £70.20. Saver fare going out and amendable fare coming back. This includes discount.


----------



## 99524 (Jun 4, 2006)

autostratus said:


> Richard
> 
> In order to make meaningful comparisons will you please give us your sailing times?


out at 13:45 on july 13, leave calais at 14:15 on july 22 for 75.09 GBP

richard


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Out & back £56.60 

P&O was £79

Good value I say


----------

